# Forum > MMO > ArcheAge > ArcheAge Bots and Programs > [Bot] Is there any bot currently running?

## shacks

Wanted to know if there is any Bot to kill mobs, or to make any deliveries packs, or which wants another who can help me in game. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Smile:

----------


## AutoScript

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/vmbe7bjxj...SLK4wAK7a?dl=0

----------


## shacks

Thnaks. you can teach me how to configure can not do any work right.

----------


## zacka

how configure? ESB bot just look the mobs and dont take a target.

----------


## yamahacore

> Dropbox - Elzie's Simple Bot


 hi do you still have the big farm bot that thing was awesome

----------


## Johnkenz91

> Dropbox - Elzie's Simple Bot


Bro, do you have updated version for the bot? I'm willing to pay for a secured one.

----------


## smaili

Bump, any active bot for EU/NA Trion servers ?

----------

